# الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام المساعده



## ابو سمرة (19 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو ان تقبلوني عضوا في منتداكم وجزاكم الله خيرا على جهودكم

وارجو ان تعينوني على ايجاد كتاب للضرورة القصوى يتحدث عن 
conveyor system
design ,mathematical model........etc

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (19 مارس 2006)

*conveyors*

Alsalam Alajkom
First of all you are wellcome in this forum
You asked about convyors systems, so here i give you a very good site, enter it and you will see many PDF, and catalogue to download of all what you want to know​ 
http://www.monk-conveyors.com/​ 
​


----------



## ابو سمرة (19 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (19 مارس 2006)

*مرحباً بك !*






مرحباً بك أخي أبو سمرة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, وخصوصاً في قسم ميكاترونكس, نسأل الله أن تجد كل مفيد في هذا الملتقى, وأن تمتعنا بكل ما هو مميز من المواضيع
أما بخصوص الكتاب, فسأعمل على توفير كتاب كامل في مكتبة المكياترونكس بإذن الله
وتقبل تحياتي
أخوك أحمد​


----------

